# 36" EVO LED 6500K by Green Element



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

anyone? Someone out there must know something about these, or have a better solution for me. My wife is bugging me to get the tank running and I don't have any lights!!


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

over 100 views and no one has anything to add???


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

The product looks nice but the lighting specs leave a bit to be desired. The manufacturer claims that the fixture will produce 3240 lumens and consume 72 watts of electricity. By my math that's only 45 lumens per watt! They don't list who's Led they're using, so that would make sense. They're probably using a cheaper "no name" brand from some supplier in China. Had they used Cree or Bridgelux leds, you'd probably see twice as many lumens per watt. I think you're right, you'd probably need at least 4 of those units to adequately light your 180, but the $600 price tag would have me opt for DIY.


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been quoted 320 for the 4 lights so its not bad. The lights would be suspended about 8 inches off the water, and with 3-4 inches of substrate that would make only 20 inches of water penetration. I am not going for super high light on the bottom.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

$320 ? Wow, that's not a bad deal but It'll still cost you nearly 300 watts to operate.


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

My thought is that the 3w lights will penetrate more than the normal 1w. I would love to see something else that has a good track record. I just don't want to build one right now. I would be willing to spend a little more if it was for a good light.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Based on my LED design calculator spreadsheet, you will get around 20 micromols of PAR, if that much, which is low light. If you want to grow crypts, ludwigia, anubias, Java ferns, etc., this will work, but you will get very slow growth unless you also use CO2. I could be wrong, since there isn't much information provided by the seller, but I don't think it will be much better than that in any case. You would need 4 of these to get anything close to uniform lighting over the whole substrate.


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

I plan on using co2 in the system. so then 20 micromols is enough to do low light plants? I want to make sure I can grow some stuff on the bottom, and it looks to the eye as if it is lit up and not real dim. Would you have any other fixture suggestions hoppy?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My 65 gallon tank has about 20 micromols of PAR, with DIY CO2, and it is doing very well now. The problem with more light is that more light means more algae problems to deal with.

You could use two 6 foot one bulb T5HO lights, or 4 three foot one bulb T5HO lights, and get about twice the PAR. That gives you more options for types of plants that will grow well.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I'll link you to something with more power and a quater of the total price. If you're up for building something yourself they're perfect for our needs and more
Importantly yours


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/BXRA-50C9000-J-00/976-1069-ND/2797759 12k lumens when ran at max. Putting 4-5 on your tank and raising them up a bit would give you awesome light with the right optics


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

So I would get twice the par with just using t5ho bulbs? Would 2 bulbs cover 24 inches of width on a tank though? Would they look like the tank is bright? That doesn't seem like much light to me. 

The link works, but there is no picture just stats, so I have absolutely no clue what it is. Not really sure I'm up for building anything. Just super busy right now and already have alot of projects going.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

apuhl20 said:


> So I would get twice the par with just using t5ho bulbs? Would 2 bulbs cover 24 inches of width on a tank though? Would they look like the tank is bright? That doesn't seem like much light to me.
> 
> The link works, but there is no picture just stats, so I have absolutely no clue what it is. Not really sure I'm up for building anything. Just super busy right now and already have alot of projects going.


One T5HO bulb will cover a 12 inch width tank, so two, spaced about 10 inches or so apart, will cover a 24 inch width tank. If you are used to looking at high light tanks, or reef tanks, a planted tank with low to low medium light will not look bright enough until you get used to it.

Here is a chart made from PAR data for a custom light from Catalina, that uses two sets of close spaced pairs of bulbs, separated widely. An identical light with only single bulbs would produce half of the PAR shown on this chart.


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

After thinking about it I think I reallly want to stick with LED. I am used to the sparkle effect that I've had with MH and LED, and not sure I would be satisfied with the t5HO on the DT. I plan on using them on my grow out and nursery tanks, but for the show tank I think I need the LED.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

It's aN led panel


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

do you have any pictures or info on it. I dont really understand the technical mumbo-jumbo


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I can show you a pic of a similar one it's a little smaller. It's a single very high wattage led panel. You can run them closer to the water with no optics if you wanted and the spread would be better


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

cool, send me what you have on them. If it is already a panel what kind of diy stuff would i have to do? send me anything you have so i can see.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/BXRA-C5000-00E0C/976-1034-ND/2609728
This is similar. You can even use these and it will work out. 4-5 along your tank would work perfect


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

You would need a driver capable of pushing the amperage and voltage it needs, constant current, a power supply and a reliable heatsync. From what o2surplus lent me the Nuventix synjet heatsync and cooler goes well with the panel. If he's up for it he can make a driver for you. And you can also hook up arduino or a led controller. I tested a single lower watt led over my 24x24x20 and it lights up well. And I put it 20" over the tank edge. Worth a try and remember you can always dim or raise the power if you need to


----------



## apuhl20 (Feb 4, 2008)

so that all still has to be soldered and all of that good stuff. I'm not interested in doing any of that. Just too much work right now.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

You can always have someone do it for you


----------

